# design für tabellen



## sunny (13. Februar 2002)

Ja, da bin ich schon wieder! Und diesmal, ich hätte nicht gedacht, das es schlimmer kommen könnte- ist es aber, bin ich wirklich am verzweifeln!
Ich suche dringends ein Design für eine einfache Tabelle!
Es sollte sehr schlicht sein, und auch einfach nach zu vollziehen!
Ich fänds toll wenn ihr mir ein paar Vorschläge geben könntet!

 bitte bitte!


----------



## nickname (14. Februar 2002)

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz, Hintergrund eine Farbe und eine für den Rand, sollte geschmacklich aufeinander abgestimmt sein und fertig, schlicht und einfach!?

Gruss nickname :|


----------

